# Britain's first city discovered as archaeologists say it was home of people who built Stonehenge



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Here is another lol for you.

'Although hunter-gatherer populations rarely settle in one place, Professor David Jacques of the University of Buckingham, believes the site may have been a permanent encampment where at least the children, elderly and sick lived.

What about the men, women and healthy?

“When you look at Stonehenge you think, ‘but where are the people?’” (I though it was a place of pilgramage and worship, not a place to hand out?) said Prof Jacques. “It makes sense that if you want to find the people who built it, the obvious idea is to look for where the water is.'

“At Blick Mead we found shed loads of stuff. Up until 2006 only *30* finds had ever been recovered from this period at any one site, and now we’re up to more than *70,000*, so it’s been a total gamechanger.

Convenient

“We’re talking about a very small area that people were coming to again and again and I think it was *probably* some sort of permanent settlement, so all our ideas of how *hunter gatherers* move around in dispersed communities needs to be revised.

“This makes Stonehenge *more* interesting because it gives it a *longer* history, linking it back to people from the Mesolithic. Blick Mead really is the cradle of Stonehenge.”

The reason being in the longer....

Today Blick Mead is a small watercourse, but in the Mesolithic period it was at the centre of a flood plain, and a huge river ran through the site, providing reliable water throughout the year. A rare algae called hildenbrandia also grows in the spring, which turns stones red, adding to its *magical* appeal.

To think, I used to buy into this stuff

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-04 08:47:25Reaction Score: 3


Archeological findings are very interesting (as long as you, i.e. the archeologist, do not bury them the night before ).
But unfortunately, I have a big problem with dating methods. Especially the ubiquitous - and tautological - carbon dating.



> 'Although hunter-gatherer populations rarely settle in one place, Professor David Jacques of the University of Buckingham, believes the site may have been a permanent encampment where at least the children, elderly and sick lived.


Defying logic and living proof.
Who should have fed and protected those children and elderly ? Hunter-gatherers had no agriculture, and very little food storage.
And second, semi-nomadic tribes still exist. They have a few locations/areas they move to, depending on season. Like the Mongolians, Sami, or several northern Siberian tribes who follow their herds. If a pasture / hunting ground was good last year, why not this year ?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-05 09:31:50Reaction Score: 0


The people mentioned in article allegedly lived before StoneHenge [QUOTEDr Jacques believes that Stonehenge may represent a god in the landscape and was probably built after early farmers from continental Europe met up with hunter gatherers from Blick Mead and merged the two cultures. ][/QUOTE]  Nothing to do with all our  important world dominating most magical ethereal  ring of concrete 'stones'


> “I don’t think it’s all about the practical. I think the surface is a focal point for worship, a sacred surface that predates Stonehenge by about 2,000 years and placed to run alongside the waters edge. The hoof prints could well be like a relic in a cathedral and they are trying to imbue the surface with the qualities of the aurochs.


 I can't stop laughing. An entire fake history of magic and bullshit (I guess that's where the aurochs come in) to  go with their FakeHenge.     SMH


----------

